
Dr. Stone an anime and manga about the love for science - federicosan
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Stone
======
federicosan
3700 years after civilization ends with petrification. A teen scientist plans
to bring civilization back step by step.

Wouldn't you agree this should be on every first education Curriculum?

